# Ltc SW100 Subwoofer Problem



## WesRav (Aug 3, 2010)

Amazon link for info - http://www.amazon.co.uk/LTC-SW100-Active-Cinema-Subwoofer/dp/B002DP555K

Basically had this subwoofer about half a year or so I have it connected to my computer to play music and movies never really had any issues until about 2 weeks ago.

Every time I turn it on its makes no sound as usual once i play music you can only hear a faint amount of volume not enough to produce bass.
Also the back panel heats up at a rapid rate which would only really happen if i have it playing at loud volumes for long amounts of time.

I have tried using it from numerous computer and ipods with all kinds of cables and no difference please if someone could give me advice on how to repair it or what ever else I can possibly do with it I would be very grateful


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i can tell ya what to do with it:grin: just kidding.if its only half a year old id rma it.assuming it has some kind of warranty.sounds like its baked to me.


----------

